# Prilosec or Prevacid?



## Grace24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Is one safer than the other or are they both contra-indicated for breast-feeding mothers? I've heard some say it's ok and some say it's not.

I have acid reflux bad enough that papaya enzymes won't help, nor will zantac or anything else. It needs to be one of the ones you take once a day. Prilosec works most of the time. I'm going to a specialist to get scoped when I can get a chance but in the meantime I need to know if either of these meds is ok. I have a scrip from my doc for prevacid because I thought maybe it would be better than prilosec but what I'm finding online is that it doesn't look like it' sany better.

Anyone know?


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

Neither-get some dandelion root extract! Seriously, I have suffered from acid reflux for years, OTC prilosec barely did anything to help, prescription Aciphex worked, but only when I was taking it (i.e if I stopped taking it daily the reflux came back.) With this pregnancy it was becoming so unbearable that I could barely eat, it hurt just thinking about food and it was horrible trying to sleep at night from laying down. Blessing in disguise-I started having some liver/gall bladder issues around 33 weeks and I have been adding about 15 drops of dandelion root, milk thistle, and ginger extracts to my pregnancy tea every day and my reflux has disappeared-even after eating spicy food which was basically off limits before (and I'm now 38 weeks pregnant with no reflux!) At first I was only using the DR and it took the reflux away. I added the other two because they are suppose to be helpful for liver health and that is what I was most concerned about. And the great thing is all 3 are safe to use during pregnancy and breastfeeding! I don't know why or how's it's working but it is!

Wow, I kind of sound like an infomercial or something but I don't care, lol! I am just so happy about finally not suffering from reflux everyday and not having to take a prescription for it. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

prolisec and prevacid are the same thing


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

My GI doctor prescribed Prilosec for me a few months ago for my gallbladder attacks (go figure!) and I just recently stopped taking it b/c I didn't want to get pregnant while on it plus I ordered a bunch of herbal teas (dandelion root, milk thistle, peppermint, etc.) to take instead.

I eb and was told it was fine plus I never saw any problems in my baby. My doctor had me on it long term and I was uncomfortable with that because you're not really supposed to be on it for longer than the 14 days they say.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommabear207* 
prolisec and prevacid are the same thing

Nope - prilosec is omeprazole and prevacid is lansoprazole. Related, but not the same...

Does anyone have the Hale book???

If you don't get an answer let me know (PM me) and I'll ask at my LC appt. tomorrow. She has it on her blackberry somehow!

EDIT - Don't try peppermint anything while breastfeeding. My LC said that it dries up milk supply...


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

EDIT - Don't try peppermint anything while breastfeeding. My LC said that it dries up milk supply...[/QUOTE]

Does anyone have any experience with this? The only thing I could find in my google research on it was about peppermint oil and menthol being dangerous which to me seems like it would be more concentrated and potent than an ounce or so of tea leaves. Don't you think that a medley of teas would be harmless? I drank a pregnancy tea during my last 2 trimesters (raspberry leaf, red clover, nettle, alfalfa and oat straw) and had no problems yet so many people say raspberry leaf is dangerous during pregnancy. Just curious!


----------



## mamaesq (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm on prilosec for my acid reflux. I am not too concerned about it affecting my nursling because he had reflux so bad that he too was on it when he was younger.

My reflux isn't gastro-esophageal, mine is laryngopharengeal, the difference is that my esophagus is fine, but my larynx is swollen and somewhat damaged. I have to be on the prilosec for a minimum of six weeks because the larynx takes longer to heal.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
Nope - prilosec is omeprazole and prevacid is lansoprazole. Related, but not the same...

Does anyone have the Hale book???

If you don't get an answer let me know (PM me) and I'll ask at my LC appt. tomorrow. She has it on her blackberry somehow!

EDIT - Don't try peppermint anything while breastfeeding. My LC said that it dries up milk supply...

Peppermint is also known to increase acid reflux.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Peppermint and reflux are a bad combination for most people.

I would use either. They act the same way. And both are used in babies (including my son after he began spitting up blood) so use in a breastfeeding mother wouldn't be a concern of mine. You can add in digestive enzymes. Houston's are really good or keep using what you've got maybe as lack of stomach acid could reduce your digestion. Probiotics are always good with those meds too.

I've not seen dandelion root mentioned but I'll tuck away that experience in my mind and maybe try it some day. I've seen ginger recommeded and strongly recommended against. Accupuncture has some evidence of benefit. Oh, try sleeping with the head of the bed elevated 6 inches if you can safely. That helped me and my son.







I hope it is better soon.


----------

